# ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch



## Frede (23. November 2004)

Hi

Was haben Boilis denn noch mit Ageln zu tuen???
Es werden megen an den scheiss Kugeln in den See gepfeffert.... und das täglich...!!!
Die Fische werden abhängig davon gemacht und dann wird darauf geangelt...Was hat das denn bitte mit angeln zu tuen???
Die meinsten Seen sind schon Boilie verseucht.

Ich bin der Meinung das das Boili angeln verboten wird, wie hier bei uns an der Lippe.

Was meint ihr davon??


----------



## Hummer (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



> Was meint ihr davon??



Ist dir eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen, oder warum dieser agressive Stil? #d 

Was meine ich davon? Überhaupt nichts. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Enny (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was haben Boilis denn noch mit Ageln zu tuen???
> Es werden megen an den scheiss Kugeln in den See gepfeffert.... und das täglich...!!!
> ...



Verbiet die Boilis und Dein Gewässer i's Frolicverseucht  :q


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Boilies sind einfach perfekt ohne sie wüsste ich auch nicht wohin!! Man muss halt damit umgehen können wie man fütter wie viel und so


----------



## Pfiffie79 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Ich finde den Ausdruck "mäßiges anfüttern" bzw. "übermäßiges anfüttern Verboten" sehr gut, soweit sich daran gehalten wird. Ob Bolli oder Mais oder andere sachen, manche schleppen kiloweise das Futter an den Teich und hauen fürn Karpfen jeden Tag 4 5kg ine rein um nach 2 wochen mal ne karpfenstrecke zu haben.


----------



## DerStipper (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

oh mann was geht denn mit dem ab.
also die Karpfen werden zu 100% nicht abhängig hab ich schon versucht an nem Weiher von nem bekannten hab da 2-3 Wochen lang Boilies reingeworfen Karpfen immer direkt da und dann war ich trotz Boilie anfüttern auch wärend dem angeln nur mit Mais gefangen mit Boilie nix warum weiß ich selber nich


----------



## levalex (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

ich denke das ist alles ne frage der dosierung! egal ob mais, boilies oder irgendein 
 anderes futter!


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Also ich muß sagen, daß er meiner Meinung nach garnicht so Unrecht hat. Ich weiß, daß ich damit einigen gegen den Strich rede, aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, daß ein Fisch mit einem natürlichen Köder gefangen werden sollte (Natürlich kommen nun die ersten und sagen was ist mit Wobbler, Spinner, usw.) und nicht mit einem Mix aus irgendwelchen Aromastoffen wie Marzipan oder Ähnlichem, mit dem die Fische in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung NIE in Kontakt kommen würden.
 Mein Motto ist immer: entweder beißt der Karpfen auf einen natürlichen Köder (Wurm oder Mais) oder es gibt keinen Karpfen - da sterbe ich auch nicht!

 Das ist einfach meine Meinung.

 Schwabenhorscht


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Also ich meine, dass einige Leute weniger Drogen nehmen sollten, dann labern sie auch weniger müll.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich meine, dass einige Leute weniger Drogen nehmen sollten, dann labern sie auch weniger müll.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 WAS FÜR EIN TOLLER BEITRAG!!!
 Kannst stolz auf Dich sein!!!

 Schwabenhorscht


----------



## Aal (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Ich konnte noch nicht feststellen, dass die abhängig werden davon! Allerdings find ich es auch übertrieben, gleich 5 kg oder so zu füttern.


----------



## rivercarp (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Hallo zusammen klasse ne mit dem Boilieverbot fängts an am Schluss kannste Enten füttern #v 

                                       Gr.Günter


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was haben Boilis denn noch mit Ageln zu tuen???
> Es werden megen an den scheiss Kugeln in den See gepfeffert.... und das täglich...!!!
> ...



Wieso werden die Fische davon süchtig??? (stell ich mir lustig vor :q )

Boilies sind doch nüscht anderes als gekochter teich...


----------



## sebastian (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

naja wenns nur mäßig befischt ist wirds wohl gar nix machen aber so ein mini teich mit 20 anglern rundherum wo jeder am tag 5kg boilies reinhaut vielleicht.

Aber wenn man selber Boilies macht dann weis man eh was drinn is dann weis man eh das kein schmarn drin is und die karpfen fressens ja eh nicht wennst ihnen zu wenig von dem gibt was sie brauchen an Vitaminen oder weis der Teufel was.


----------



## BigEarn (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



> Boilies sind doch nüscht anderes als gekochter teich...


Aber nicht zuviel davon in den Teig werfen :q


----------



## Soxl (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn *?*?*?**

'n Abend,

ein ganz netter Beitrag Frede, schon die Überschrift beinhaltet eine phantastische Ausdrucksweise  #d 



> Was meint ihr davon??


Eigentlich ohne Worte, da Dein Statement nicht nur unnötig aggressiv ausfällt - sondern meiner Meinung nach nur so vor Inkompetenz strotzt. Auf welche Basis stützen sich denn Deine Behauptungen? 

Trotzdem ein paar Zeilen:
Bin zwar kein Experte in Sachen Ernährung von Cypriniden, hab' aber zumindest schon ein wenig darüber gelesen. Ja, auch auf wissenschaftlicher Basis, und glaub' mir: den Herren Loeb oder Lovell kann man wohl auch kaum "Befangenheit" in einer für/wider-Boilie-Diskussion unterstellen, denn die wissen/wussten auch nicht was das sein soll. Empfehle Dir auch ein paar Texte der genannten Herren (gibt noch ein paar, jedoch könnte man denen Befangenheit in die eine od. andere Richtung unterstellen) zu lesen, dann könnten wir hier vielleicht weiter diskutieren, aber auch nicht in dem von Dir angeschlagenen Ton   

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Pete (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

boilies für den arsch???? oooooooohhhhh, woo gibts n dieee???
ob das gut tut, muss doch irgendwie verdammt weh tun, oder?

sieht gut aus, wenn man das anglerboard betritt und so eine headline on top sieht...

frede, bitte mäßige deinen ausdruck...man kann das von dir angesprochene problem auch etwas friedfertiger angehen...


----------



## Manni1980 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@Schwabenhorst



> Also ich muß sagen, daß er meiner Meinung nach garnicht so Unrecht hat. Ich weiß, daß ich damit einigen gegen den Strich rede, aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, daß ein Fisch mit einem natürlichen Köder gefangen werden sollte (Natürlich kommen nun die ersten und sagen was ist mit Wobbler, Spinner, usw.) und nicht mit einem Mix aus irgendwelchen Aromastoffen wie Marzipan oder Ähnlichem, mit dem die Fische in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung NIE in Kontakt kommen würden.



Hi Schwabenhorst,
ich gebe dir zwar Recht das Mais und Würmer natürlich sind, aber Kontakt damit haben die Fische in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung auch nicht. Ich habe noch nie gesehen das Mais unter Wasser in einem Fluss oder einem See wächst, der kommt auch nur ins Wasser weil ihn ein Angler hinein wirft. Wenn du nach deiner Regel gehst müßtest du erst an das Gewässer gehen und dein Futter fangen, wie z.B. Muscheln, Mückenlarven, Ekel, usw.. Wen ich 10Kg Boilies anfüttere ist das genau so schlecht und schädlich wie 10Kg Mais, Käse oder sonst irgendwas. Das Problem ist die Menge und nicht der Köder. Ich kann mit Boilies ja auch sparsam anfüttern, was ich auch für sinnvoll halte! Aber zusagen der Boilie wäre nicht natürlich finde ich kein gutes Argument. Dann wären Kartoffeln, Brot, Hanf, Mais usw. auch unnatürlich, denn sie kommen im natürlichen Lebensraum des Karpfen auch nicht vor!

Gruß

Manni #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@Schwabenhorscht

Gut, dann nehmen wir Deinen unhaltbaren Mist eben Sachlich auseinander, auch wenn ich da eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit für sehe, weil es allzu offensichtlich ist:


> aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, daß ein Fisch mit einem natürlichen Köder gefangen werden sollte (Natürlich kommen nun die ersten und sagen was ist mit Wobbler, Spinner, usw.) und nicht mit einem Mix aus irgendwelchen Aromastoffen wie Marzipan oder Ähnlichem, mit dem die Fische in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung NIE in Kontakt kommen würden.



1. Boilies sind nicht unatürlich. Sämtliche Inhaltsstoffe haben eine Tierfuttermittelzulassung. Das ist strenger als bei Lebensmitteln gefordert. Bei Lebensmitteln dürfen nämlich auch Zusätze verwendet werden, die keinen natürlichen Ursprung haben. (Siehe Einfärbeverbot von Maden mit Lebensmittelfarben!)
Forelli ist übrigens dasselbe drin, wie in Boilies, so in etwa zumindest. das müsste man dann wohl auch verbieten.
2. Jedes Lebensmittel oder Nahrungsmittel ist ein Mix aus Inhalts und Aromastoffen. Auch wenn die einen Natürlich wachsen und die anderen aus verschiedenen natürlich gewachsenen Dingen zusammengemengt werden.
3. Marzipan besteht aus Mandeln und Zucker. Unnatürlich? Der entsprechende Aromastoff ist ebenso natürlichen Ursprungs, nur konzentrierter. 
4. Die Fische kommen in Ihrer Natürlichen Umgebung kaum mit Mais (Zuckermais) in kontakt. (Mit Würmern auch selten) Und mit Kartoffeln schon mal gar nicht.
Mais und Kartoffeln wurden eh aus Amerika eingeführt.
5. Boilies unterscheiden sich von Teig nur durchs Kochen und teils durch das beigefügte Ei. Teig dürfte man Dir zufolge also auch nicht mehr verwenden.
6. Kartoffelklösse unterscheiden sich gar nicht von Boilies. Da sind aber fast nur gestampfte Kartoffeln drin. Du Verbietest gerade beides mit. Und Polenta uns Eierkuchen auch gleich. Die haben nämlich auch eine primitive Boilieartige Zusammensetzung, und werden auch gekocht/gebacken.
7. Darf man deiner These nach eigentlich Forellenteig nutzen? Da ist im gegensatz zu Boilies jede Menge Chemie drin.

Zusammengefasst: Wer nicht weiss, aus was Boilies gemacht werden, der sollte Vorsichtiger sein mit den Äusserungen, ansonsten verbietet er so wie Du gerade etwa 95% aller Friedfischköder in wenigen Sätzen...

Aber auch Dein Vorredner bietet nur unhaltbares Bla:


> Was haben Boilis denn noch mit Ageln zu tuen???
> Es werden megen an den scheiss Kugeln in den See gepfeffert.... und das täglich...!!!
> Die Fische werden abhängig davon gemacht und dann wird darauf geangelt...Was hat das denn bitte mit angeln zu tuen???
> Die meinsten Seen sind schon Boilie verseucht.
> ...


1. es sind Köder. das hat definitiv was mit Angeln zu tun.
2. Natürlich. Aber welche Mengen Bitte? Antwort ist nämlich: Geringe im gegensatz zu stippern. Ich hab letztes JAHR!!! etwa 7 Kg verbraucht. Insgesamt wohlgemerkt.
Ohne Harte und belegbare Zahlen reine Polemik. Völlig unbeweisbar.
3. Stoffe mit Tierfuttermittelzulassung sind garantiert nicht dazu geeignet irgendwen oder was abhängig zu Machen. (Im gegensatz zu Alkohol und Zigaretten)
4. Also hier sind sämtliche Seen völlig intakt, und Hamm ist etwa 30KM entfernt. Von Verseuchung keine Spur.
5. Das Boilieangeln ist nicht Verboten an der Lippe. Zumindest nicht an allen Streckenteilen. Vermutlich nur an einer Vereinsstrecke, wo wieder ein Fangneidischer Vereinsmeier das Sagen hat.

Fazit:
An den Haaren herbeigezogener Blödsinn. Und zwar alles. Das wird spätestens jeder Lebensmittelchemiker oder Fischzüchter bestätigen. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## alex4 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Schwabenhorscht schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muß sagen, daß er meiner Meinung nach garnicht so Unrecht hat. Ich weiß, daß ich damit einigen gegen den Strich rede, aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, daß ein Fisch mit einem natürlichen Köder gefangen werden sollte (Natürlich kommen nun die ersten und sagen was ist mit Wobbler, Spinner, usw.) und nicht mit einem Mix aus irgendwelchen Aromastoffen wie Marzipan oder Ähnlichem, mit dem die Fische in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung NIE in Kontakt kommen würden.
> 
> Schwabenhorscht


Da schließe ich mich weitgehend an, ich angle auch bevorzugt mit Naturködern, erstens sind mir Boilies zu kompliziert und zweitens ist es mir zu teuer!!
Ein Verbot find ich da total übertrieben, soll doch jeder angeln wie er will!!#c 
Allerdings sollte über so manchen Ton hier ein Verbot erhoben werden. #d 

Petri Heil weiterhin mit was für Ködern auch immer!!
Alex


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Frederik zum einen *wünsch ich dir* erstmal am 04.12.04 viel Erfolg zu deiner Prüfung!

Nun jedoch zu deinem Beitrag 
(zu recht/jedoch wähle deine Wörter mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt aus in Zukunft-bringt nur Unmut&Emotionen):

Will nicht zu lange hier hängen deshalb versuch ich es kurz zu halten...

Nun ja,
mein Bruder seit mehr als 30 Jahren begeisterter Angler 
& meine wenigkeit ebenso,
haben wenn wir Gemainsam ANGELN die letzten 10 Jahre nur ein Problem!!!

-Er fischt nur noch auf Karpfen hat im Grunde alle anderen Sachen verkauft oder verschenkt damals...
-Ich hingegen Fische auf ALLES je nach Jahreszeit & Lust & Laune

Er fischt nur mit Boilie´s 
und Füttert auch neben Mai/Hanf/Erbsen/Tigernüsse und anderer Sachen mit diesen an...

Hab auch schon zig Diskussionen mit ihm hinter mir was das Karpfenangeln angeht und Spez.die Boilies und das Füttern TAGELANG vor dem Angeln.Sowie das Foto & C&R...! 
Und glaube mir,unter Brüdern wird etwas anders und heftiger Diskutiert 
ob am Wasser oder im Wohnzimmer...

!Bekomme ihn nicht auf meine Spur und er mich nicht,auf seine!
*Gehen aber wenn es die Zeit erlaubt gerne zusammen ANGELN...*

Jedoch ist es mit den Boilies so wie mit allen Dingen/Stoffen  im Leben 
*"Die Menge und der Umgang mit der Sache macht den Unterschied aus"*

*Wenn dein ZIELFISCH *wie gel.der ZANDER ist,
denk dran mit ihm in Zukunft vernünftig umzugehen!
Achte die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße und schlage den gefangen maßigen Fisch Fachgerecht ab und Töte ihn sauber...!
Oder setz ihn schonend in sein Element zurück wenn gleich auch dies zu Diskussionen führt.Sonst hast du den Ärger schneller am Hals wie dir lieb,ist wenn es die richtigen Leute sehn... 

Grüsse 
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch

*PS:Süchtig werden die Karpfen bei uns nicht davon...*


----------



## bernie1 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Wenn du schon in deinem Alter solche agressive Schreibweise einsetzt bedenke bitte erst Gehirn einschalten, dann mit jemanden drüber sprechen und dann schreiben.

Meinst du denn Gewässerwarte und Pächter lassen sich ihr Gewässer verseuchen?
Es gibt immer an einem See oder anderem Gewässer Angler/innen die ihr Gewässer lieben und auch darauf achten das es zu so einer Situation nicht kommt.
Auszug aus unserer Bedingung
*Das Anfüttern hat so mäßig zu erfolgen, dass das gesamte Futter aufgenommen werden kann, damit keine zusätzliche Gewässerbelastung entsteht. *

Petri Heil 
Bernie1


			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was haben Boilis denn noch mit Ageln zu tuen???
> Es werden megen an den scheiss Kugeln in den See gepfeffert.... und das täglich...!!!
> ...


----------



## bernie1 (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

*AW: Futter zum anfüttern* 

Nimm Mehl,kleingeschnittene Äpfel,abgelaufende Milch und tu alles in eine schüssel.Jetzt mit einem rührer alles schön klein machen.Nur so viel milch nehmen ,Das es nachher ein schönen klumpen teig herrrgestellt ist.Jetzt noch eine vanille stange kleinschnippeln und reinrühren.Das aroma in den stangen und der apfel ist für die fische wie für mich Döner.Kanste auch an den Haken machen!! Aber auch sehr geignet zum anfüttern.

Gruss,frede
__________________
#v Am 04.12.2004 Endlich Angelschein Prüfung#v 
Alleine #: :m :m :m 

Mit dem Angelschein#4 

Gruss,Frede#2 
Wenn ich dieses lese weis ich wer die Gewässer verseucht.
Nicht die Boilis sondern Du.
Wenn du am 04.12. die Prüfung machst dann lern mal schön und verfasse nicht son Mist, sonst wist du als Angler nie akzeptiert.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## DerStipper (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

vorallem abgelaufene Milch:q 
wie hat unser Kurs leiter gesagt gib den fischen nur was du selber isst.
Naja man isst zwar keine Boilies aber viele Inhaltsstoffe tagtäglich.


----------



## Tobi F (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Kann dem nicht mal jemand ein Ende bereiten? Themen und Schlammschlachten wie diese häufen sich in den letzten Wochen hier. Das Niveau sinkt ins bodenlose.

Wie kommt es, dass gerade unsere jungen Mitmenschen einen solchen Ton an den Tag legen. Da dreht sich mir als angehendem Pädagogen der Magen um!!!

Ein wenig Spass muß sein, aber nur weil man selbst mit Boilies nicht umgehen kann und/oder eifersüchtig auf die Erfolge anderer ist, sollte man nicht gleich ein Verbot fordern und schon garnicht auf diese Weise. Modernes Karpfenangeln läuft nun mal größten Teils mit und über Boilies. 
Dafür gibt es auch diverse Gründe... ein ganz blöder z.B. hast du mal versucht Mais oder Würmer mit der Cobra auf 100m zu füttern (auch nur in geringsten Mengen)?
Wie einige schon geschrieben haben, sind die Zutaten der Boilies von Wissenschaftlern zusammengestellt und teilweise entwickelt wurden. Das ganze, um Köder zu produzieren, die eben nicht schädlich sind. In den Teilen sind so viele Vitamine und Nährstoffe, dass wenn Jugendliche unserer Fast -Food - Gesellschaft sie essesn würden nen Vitaminflash bekommen würden. Bei den Pisastudien würden die Karpfen heutzutage wahrscheinlich besser abschneiden als unsere Jugend, Aufgrund der besseren Nährstoffe.

Aber halt, war da nicht noch etwas.... Leute er hat doch Recht!!!!Ich hab ihn nur nicht gleich verstanden. Kevin Nash ist schuld. Er macht die Karpfen alkoholabhängig durch seine WiskeyBoilies und erst Hanf Boilies. Balb gibt es noch Mexican Pilz Boilies mit LSD Dip.....

Entschuldigung, aber ich musste einfach auch mal ganz tief sinken. Also, lasst uns doch in Zukunft wieder etwas sachlicher werden.

Bye.


----------



## Agalatze (23. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

genau DAS ist das was uns angler alle nicht weiter bringt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich finde man sollte miteinander sein und sich nicht noch gegenseitig steine in den weg werfen. sobald einige aus den eigenen reihen (angler) etwas kritisieren,dann werden die grünen und diverse andere leute immer mehr auf solche verbote pochen und drängen. meine güte-wann kapieren einige dass man gemeinsam an einem strang ziehen muss ????????

wenn wir so weiter machen dürfen wir bald nichtmal mit der hand mehr fische fangen. finde das ganze echt ziemlich zum :v 

KÖNNEN WIR ANGLER NICHT MAL GENERELL ZUSAMMENHALTEN WENN KEINE GESETZ DABEI GEBROCHEN WIRD ?????????????????????????????????????????

sowas stimmt mich echt traurig. unser eis auf dem wir uns bewegen wird sowieso immer dünner.


----------



## The_Duke (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> boilies für den arsch???? oooooooohhhhh, woo gibts n dieee???



Inner Apotheke...die heissen dort Zäpfchen  :q  :q


----------



## Lenzibald (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Servus. Ich finde alles hat ein für und wieder. Egal was man füttert die Menge machts, darum wurde bei uns an vielen Seen das Anfüttern total verboten. Was passiert an einem See wo unmengen gefüttert wird, die Karpfen werden nur noch fett und faul. Es ist schon ein unterschied wenn man die extrem gefütterten Karpfen und welche aus Gewässern ansieht wo wenig bis gar nicht gefüttert wird. Die gefütterten sind fett haben eine Riesen Wampe hängen und schaun echt nicht mehr schön aus. Also egal was man macht immer in Maßen und dann ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Bergi (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Ich finde es auch schade das wir angler untereinander immer so in Streitigkeiten geraten. Versucht euch einfach zu respektieren und erst mal überlegen bevor man was postet.

@ Holger:
Schön gesagt


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was haben Boilis denn noch mit Ageln zu tuen???
> Es werden megen an den scheiss Kugeln in den See gepfeffert.... und das täglich...!!!
> ...



Hallo Frede, 
genau aus den von dir angesprochenen Gründen ist in unserem Verein Boilienageln und Anfüttern VERBOTEN ! 

Ich halt dir mal zu Gute, dass das was du da geschrieben hast bestimmt nicht auf deinem Mist gewachsen ist, sondern dir das irgendwer erzählt hat. 

Bei uns wird der Boile nach wie vor als ein Teufelswerk dargestellt... nach Meinung einiger Leute, die in meinem Verein das Sagen haben gibt es auf dieser Welt gar nichts schlimmeres als Boilies.... mich wundert es, dass noch keiner erzählt hat Boilies würden kleine Kinder fressen.. ansonsten hab ich darüber schon fast alles gehört 

Ich habe früher das auch geglaubt was mir die "Vereinsgötter" erzählt haben.. mir blieb ja kaum was anderes übrig, da ich damals noch keine Quellen hatte mich darüber zu informieren ! 

Wie du aus einigen Antworten hier entnehmen kannst, sind diese Vorurteile zum größtenteil nicht richtig


----------



## Ansgar (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Moin,

na, die Ueberschrift ist Dir ja schon mal gut gelungen... )
In Deinem Alter haette ich vielleicht auch so gepostet - aber das hier lesen ja auch Leute, die schon ein bisschen differenzierter denken und die finden das nicht so cool ... (kannst ja fuers naechste Posting mal darueber nachdenken, wenn Du Lust hast)

Also, ich hab auch allmaehlich kein Interesse mehr an Beitraegen, in denen Angler sich gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen, aus welchen Gruenden auch immer...

Erstmal generell vorab:

1) Angeln ohne anzufuettern kann die ganze Geschichte ziemlich eintoenig machen - daher macht es Sinn, anzufuettern und die Erfolgschancen zu verbessern...

2) Wer einen See mit hohem Weissfischbestand hat, kommt an Boilies als Koeder nicht vorbei, wenn er/sie an Karpfen interessiert ist

3) Die Entscheidung, Karpfen zu angeln - und sich darauf zu spezialisieren - ist jedem frei ueberlassen, und wen das gluecklich macht, den sollte man doch bitte damit gluecklich werden lassen. 

So, wenn wir das jetzt erstmal grundlegend akzeptieren, kann man ja mal  spezifisch weiter sehen...

spezifisch zu 1) Klar, wenn man zuviel anfuettert, kann man damit die Karpfen feist maessten oder ein Gewaesser zum umkippen bringen. Haettest Du also gesagt, dass Du findest, aus diesem Grund muesste die Futtermenge begrenzt werden - okay, waere ein Argument gewesen. Hast Du aber nicht.

Finde ich generell zwar auch einen guten Punkt - und an manchem Gewaesser ist das auch (sinnvollerweise) laengst so - aber wenn ich dann sehe, wie da kiloweise Brot an die Enten verfuettert wird, kann ich ueber die Futterbegrenzung nur laecheln. Und wenn mir einer erzaehlt, ich darf in Weser/Elbe/Rhein nur einen Liter Futter schmeissen, sonst belaste ich den Fluss, dem wuerde ich mal was ueber wirkliche Belastungen (Hallo Industrie...) erzaehlen ... Aber okay, man sollte natuerlich trotzdem versuchen, jede zusaetzliche Belastung zu vermeiden.

spezifisch zu 2) Glaube, jeder Karpfenangler waere froh, mit nem Tauwurm zu angeln (weil billiger), aber spaetestens nach dem 30.ten Brassen ist es echt nicht mehr lustig. Hast Du glaube ich nicht beruecksichtigt in Deinem Post. 
Boilies sind uebrigends von der Beschaffenheit genau wie anderes Anfuettermaterial-also wenn muesstest Du Dich generell gegen Anfuettern aussprechen, hast Du aber nicht. Und ernaehrungsmaessig vermutlich unbedenklich anstatt suechtig machend (wo hast Du die Info her?).

spezifisch zu 3) Ich finde Du solltest Dich beim naechsten Mal, wenn Du einen Karpfenangler siehst mal dazu setzen und Dich mit ihm/ihr unterhalten. Dann verstehst Du, was die Motive dieser Person sind und kannst Dich besser in die Lage versetzen. Und ich koennte mir gut vorstellen, dass Du dann denkst: "ja, wenn ich ein Karpfenangler waere so wie dieser, dann wuerde ich genau so handeln"... Und nicht mehr so pauschale Postings hier ins Anglerboard reinstellen. 

Lass uns man nicht immer gleich andere Menschen wegen jeder Nichtigkeit so pauschal verurteilen. 
Soll doch Spass machen das Angeln - da muss man ja nicht gleich immer nach einem Verbot schreien, nur weil man die Geisteshaltung eines anderen nicht nachvollziehen will oder der evtl mehr faengt als man selbst.

Ist doch eh Quatsch - was aenderst Du denn mit solchen Beitraegen?

Und mal ehrlich - wie genau willst Du es denn nehmen? "Boilieverseucht"? 
Was ist denn das fuer ne Verseuchung?
Ich glaube, den Gedanken, in totaler Harmonie (ohne "Verseuchung") mit Deiner Umwelt zu leben kannst Du eh vergessen. Sonst lass Dich nicht mehr mit dem Auto von Deinen Eltern zum angeln fahren - wegen der Abgase - und Strom kommt aus dem AKW, also bitte abschalten. Etc Etc.

Also, take it easy & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## kanne (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

na spitze, da fasse ich meine meinung in wundervolle worte und ein falscher tastendruck und der ganze text is weg. also dann eben in kürze...

fische auf karpfen ausschließlich mit teig, ohne haarmontage, also auch kein selbsthaken was ich interessanter finde, da der fisch zumindest die chance hat das ich den biss übersehe! habe heuer sagenhaft wenig gefangen und sehr oft gar nichts, hingegen die kollegen mit boilie neben mir umso mehr! bin aber nicht am verzweifeln, da ich weiß das ich auch auf teig wieder fangen werde. so trifft eben jeder ne entscheidung für sich! mir persönlich fehlt der reiz wenn ich sehe wie viel an manchen seen gefüttert wird. hat dann irgendwie was vom fischen in nem zuchtbecken! sicher auch dort hast du keine fang garantie, wie auch immer. 

meistens ist an unseren gewässern füttern verboten und dann hat man eben mit boilie wie auch mit teig glück oder nicht! und abends denk ich mir dann oft auch ohne einen fisch, das es ein spitzen tag mit guten freunden und nem tollen hobby in der natur war!
biss dann leutz!


----------



## carper_83 (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



> aber Karpfen abhängig machen? Das ist doch nicht ernst gemeint, oder?



oh doch... da gibt einige Leute die soetwas felsenfest behaupten... 
Bevor ich hier in Board kam, war das völlig normal.. Boilies machen die Karpfen süchtig, dann beissen sie auf nix anderes mehr ! 

Ich vermute ja, dass irgendso ein Schwachkopf Frede diesen Quatsch erzählt hat....


----------



## Pilkman (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich vermute ja, dass irgendso ein Schwachkopf Frede diesen Quatsch erzählt hat ...



... und Frede hat´s dann ohne kritische Auseinandersetzung und ohne jegliche Kenntnis der Dinge blind geglaubt und sich hier im Anglerboard unter Gebrauch eines äußerst zweifelhaften Sprachpools für den Boilieexorzismus eingesetzt...  

Wie heldenhaft von ihm.  

@ Frede

Informiere Dich doch nächstes Mal bitte vorher etwas umfassender, bevor Du solche schwachsinnigen Thesen ins Board stellst und Dich damit eher der Lächerlichkeit preis gibst.


----------



## brandungsteufel (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Hallöchen

Hier wird mal wieder aus einer Mücke eine Elefanten gemacht, und Toleranz ist manchen auch ein Fremdwort.

Die provokanten Formulierungen sind schon überarbeitungswürdig, aber trotzdem kann man sich sachlich darüber unterhalten.

Wir etwas älteren sollten schon bedenken das er noch Schüler ist. Denke das wir in seinem Alter auch mal ins Fettnäpfchen getreten sind. Und beleidigend muss hier auch niemand werden.

MFG


----------



## Pete (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

jugend hin, jugend her...auch in seinem alter weiß man schon sehr genau, wie man wo seine worte entsprechend zu wählen hat...wenn er so zu seinen kumpels redet, ists doch in ordnung, aber bitteschön nicht hier...


----------



## Alf Stone (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Dieses Forum dient doch der Information, deshalb hat doch Frede mit seiner Frage alles richtig gemacht. Wo will er sich denn informieren, wenn nicht hier, an der Basis sozusagen?
Nur die Formulierung ist verbesserungswürdig.
Aber die Sache mit "fürn Arsch" rutscht mir auch mal raus wenn nüscht beißt.
Zum Beispiel letztens am Forellenteich, das war auch für'n..., naja ihr wißt schon.
Wir hatten eine Forelle, die hatte mehr Schrott als alles andere im Körper (siehe Terminator-Trout).
Auf Fehler hinweisen ist ok. Aber auch hier macht immer der Ton die Musik.
Und jetzt nicht mehr streiten und habt euch wieder lieb.
"Ich lieb euch doch alle..."


----------



## Pilkman (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Forum dient doch der Information, deshalb hat doch Frede mit seiner Frage alles richtig gemacht. Wo will er sich denn informieren, wenn nicht hier, an der Basis sozusagen?...



Also ich weiss nicht so recht, ob man Fredes Posting allen Ernstes als "Frage" verstehen konnte. Für mich war das eher eine klare Provokation, zumindest ist es offensichtlich so rüber gekommen.

Wenn Frede sich hätte ernsthaft im AB informieren wollen, wäre die Formulierung: "Ich habe gehört, dass ... wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?" wesentlich geschickter gewesen, als dieses inquisitionäre Rumgepolter.

Trotzdem haste ja recht, Alfstone... :m



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> ... und jetzt nicht mehr streiten und habt euch wieder lieb ...


----------



## carper_83 (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Palerado (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Ich denke auch nicht dass es eine direkte Frage war, allerdings ist seine Formulierung längst nicht so schlimm wie einige andere in diesem Thread.

Vielleicht sollten wir "erwachsenen" einfach nur freundlich auf die nicht ganz angebrachte Formulierung hinweisen und (wenn verfügbar) die Gegenargumente sachlich darlegen.
Gar nicht zu antworten ist auch eine Möglichkeit #6

Zum Thema: Bei uns im Verein sieht man meiner Meinung nach ganz klar dass die Stippangler weitaus mehr anfüttern als die Karpfenangler.
Die Futtermenge ist zwar bei uns auf 1kg Futter bzw. 1l Maden begrenzt, aber da kümmert sich nicht wirklich wer drum.


----------



## ChrisNiCarphunt (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Ich hasse Top Secret

Ich hasse Top Secret

Ich hasse Top Secret

Ich hasse Top Secret


*Top Secret ist für den Arsch und hat mir ein ganzes Wochenende in OVENSTEDT VERSAUT!!!!!!:v :c |uhoh: |krach: :r #t #d :v *


----------



## Pilkman (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ ChrisNiCarphunt

Wie jetzt?  ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## kanalbulle (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische werden abhängig davon gemacht


wenn du ständig das weiße Pulver mit in den Teig mischst - JA !


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Hi Frede,



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben Boilis denn noch mit Ageln zu tuen???


Ist eine von vielen Möglichkeiten auf Karpfen zu angeln.


			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden megen an den scheiss Kugeln in den See gepfeffert.... und das täglich...!!!


Unabhängig von Ausdruckweise , der Übertreibung und damit der Verallgemeinerung ist an dieser Aussage was wares drann. Es gibt sicherlich Angler die beim Anfüttern übertreiben.


			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische werden abhängig davon gemacht und dann wird darauf geangelt...Was hat das denn bitte mit angeln zu tuen???
> Die meinsten Seen sind schon Boilie verseucht.


Jaja die Erde is ne Scheibe und nen Besenstiel schießt Dauerfeuer.



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung das das Boili angeln verboten wird, wie hier bei uns an der Lippe.


Wenn Unwissenheit Fahrad fahren könnte , müssten einige Bergab schieben.



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr davon??


Auf Grund der Unsachlichkeit ---> Nichts!!

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Lenzibald (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Servus. Eigentlich is doch Piepegal wer mit was fischt. Jeder soll so wie er es für richtig hält. Boilieverbote gibts bei uns eigentlich nirgends es gibt generelle Anfüttervebote. Egal was ma reinwirft ein zuviel ist immer schlecht darum gibts bei uns solche Verbote, und Süchtige Karpfen hab ich noch nie gefangen bei uns beißen die auf alles was ihnen schmeckt. Ich fische auch Boilies aber nicht ausschließlich wie es viele Karpfenangler machen da mir das zu langweilig ist.


----------



## karpfen88 (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

:v Hey fettbacke :v wenn du nicht damit umgehn kanst dan lass uns doch den Fischen hillft es auserdem über den Winter zu kommen.!


Das ist nicht der Ton den wir im AB pflegen! Bei zukünftigen Postings nochmal Luft holen vor dem klicken.

Truttafriend
Boardmoderator


----------



## Pilkman (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				karpfen88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey fettbacke ...



So ja nun wohl auch nicht!!! Das muss nicht in Beleidigungen ausarten!  #d


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				karpfen88 schrieb:
			
		

> :v Hey fettbacke :v wenn du nicht damit umgehn kanst dan lass uns doch den Fischen hillft es auserdem über den Winter zu kommen.!



Naja, nich wirklich...

Unsere Schweinchen schaffen das auch ohne Boilies... #h 

Zuviel Füttern is nie gut. Dann lieber etwas weniger. 

PS: es gibt sogar Karpfen die nen Bogen um Boilies machen... #t


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@karpfen88,


			
				karpfen88 schrieb:
			
		

> :v Hey fettbacke :v wenn du nicht damit umgehn kanst dan lass uns doch den Fischen hillft es auserdem über den Winter zu kommen.!


Na toll. Immer schön beleidigen ..... gepaart mit ner Falschaussage.Nicht besser als der TE.
Das hilft garantiert weiter.#d


----------



## Veit (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Agressive Aussage von Frede - Agressive Reaktion von mir:
Angler die mir irgendwelche Köder oder das Anfüttern verbieten wollen finde ich auch voll "Fürn Arsch". 
(Wobei mir ein derart geschmacklose Ausdrucksweise normalerweise nicht naheliegt.)
Unabhängig davon würde ich sagen, dass Fredes Aussagen zu Boilies zeigen, dass er sich mit diesem Köder auch noch nie wirklich beschäftigt hat. Wenn man keine Ahnung von was hat, dann sollte man sich dazu auch nicht so krass äußern. Und bei der Aussage wie "Karpfen werden davon abhängig" schlussfolgere ich einfach mal, dass er keine Ahnung davon hat.


----------



## pikexxl (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Vielleicht solltest du mal ein paar Bücher über modernes Karpfenangeln lesen. Die meisten Boilies sind biologisch abbaubar, es bleiben also keine Rückstände im Wasser. Übrigens müssen es auch nicht immer Boilies sein, Hartmais ( aber bitte gut kochen ) ist genau so gut.Den Hartmais kannst du dann auch noch mit den Duftstoffen deiner Wahl verfeinern. Die Fische werden auch nicht süchtig vom Genuß der Boilies, sie erkennen nur den hohen Nährwert und nehmen die Köder in ihre Nahrungskette auf.Alles andere sind Vereinsparolen von irgend welchen *ALTANGLERN *die schon mindestens 30 Jahre mit Kartoffeln angeln und nun etwas weniger fangen.Für diese Leute ist die Fängigkeit von Boilies schon fast Hexerei. Kommt doch einfach so ein Jungspund mit dem neumodischen Zeug und bricht den schon 20 Jahre alten Vereinsrekord von 25 Pfund.Zu der Futtermenge kann ich nur sagen das 5 kg an einem großen Gewässer mit einem guten Karpfenbestand überhaupt nicht zu viel sind. Es kommt auch auf die Jahreszeit an. Im Winter reicht an manchen Gewässern 1 Pf. und im Sommer können es an dem Gewässer dann 10 Pf. bringen. Das hat was mit dem Stoffwechsel der Fische zu tun .Im Winter langsamer Stoffwechsel wenig Nahrungsaufnahme und in der wärmeren Jahreszeit ist es genau umgekehrt.Gerade du als junger moderner und aufgeschlossener Angler hast die Möglichkeit beim intensiven Boilieangeln die Fische genau zu studieren und lernst dabei ihre Verhaltensweisen für dich zu nutzen. Versuch es einfach mal und wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappen sollte mach dir ein paar Gedanken darüber. Wenn du nicht weiterkommst Frage einfach mal hier im Forum nach. *So genug , mit meinem Geschreibe wollte ich dir nur ein paar Denkanstöße geben  und hier keineswegs den Klug*******r spielen.*


----------



## Palerado (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Ich find ees schon beinahe witzig wie sich manche Boardies immer wieder dazu hinreissen lassen die Boardregeln zu brechen.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind Beleidigungen immer noch verboten oder wurde das geändert?


----------



## the doctor (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Agressive Aussage von Frede - Agressive Reaktion von mir:
> Angler die mir irgendwelche Köder oder das Anfüttern verbieten wollen finde ich auch voll "Fürn Arsch".
> (Wobei mir ein derart geschmacklose Ausdrucksweise normalerweise nicht naheliegt.)
> Unabhängig davon würde ich sagen, dass Fredes Aussagen zu Boilies zeigen, dass er sich mit diesem Köder auch noch nie wirklich beschäftigt hat. Wenn man keine Ahnung von was hat, dann sollte man sich dazu auch nicht so krass äußern. Und bei der Aussage wie "Karpfen werden davon abhängig" schlussfolgere ich einfach mal, dass er keine Ahnung davon hat.


So denke ich das auch!

Aber warum nimmt Frede denn keine Stellung zu diesem Thema mehr.;+ #h 
Würde mal gerne die Hintergründe für sein Verhalten wissen.

Boilies sind nicht unnatürlich, höchstens der Konservierer.


----------



## Veit (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Nochmal ein anderer Denkanstoß für Frede: Vorhin hat doch einer deine tolle Teigmischung hier nochmal ans Tageslicht gebracht. Wusstest du eigentlich, dass Boilies nichts anderes als hartgekochter Teig ist??? Ja, Junge, das ist kein Scherz! Teig wird mit Eiern vermischt und dann gekocht, danach ist er relativ hart. Warum dürfen andere Angler nicht mit ner Art Teig angeln, wenn du es doch auch tust??? Etwa weil ihre Mischung etwas sinniger ist, als die deinige oder willst du uns wirklich erzählen, dass deine unsinnigen Argumente der Grund sind?


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwabenhorscht
> 
> Gut, dann nehmen wir Deinen unhaltbaren Mist eben Sachlich auseinander, auch wenn ich da eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit für sehe, weil es allzu offensichtlich ist:
> 
> ...


 Wenn Du hier schon mal wieder als Klugsch... auftreten mußt, dann bitte ich Dich auch mal richtig zu lesen!

 ICH WILL ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS VERBIETEN UND WILL AUCH NIEMANDEN VORSCHREIBEN, WIE ER ZU ANGELN HAT. ICH SCHREIBE LEDIGLICH MIT WELCHEN KÖDERN ICH VORNEHMLICH ANGELN GEHE UND WARUM ICH DAS TU!

 Schwabenhorscht


----------



## bernie1 (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

AW vom 31.08.04
Frede, denke beim nächstenmal daran, auch in Stresssituationen immer recht freundlich sein.
1. Gehirn einschalten
2. mit jemanden drüber reden
3. schreiben
Petri Heil
Bernie1
*AW: Wer kennt sich aus ... ????* 
Frede,

beherzige bitte die Boardregeln.
__________________
Viele Grüße,
Laksos (Der rasende Reporter)

Abenteuer Angeln und Bootfahren auf DVD unter http://www.laksos.de#: 
Von den Schergen und Häschern des AB verfolgt und als Boardferkel gerichtet.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Enny schrieb:
			
		

> Verbiet die Boilis und Dein Gewässer i's Frolicverseucht :q


Eine Überlegung wert1
Weil damit nachwievor wohl geangelt wird, obwohl soweit ich weiss, ja verboten!

Fische dienen der menschlichen Ernährung!
Tiere die dies tun, dürfen nur mit entsprechenden Futtermitteln gefüttert werden. (Im handsel angebotene Köder werden darauf überprüft)
Hundefutter erfüllt diesen Anspruch nicht.

Da fällt mir ein: "Rinderwahn, wer weiss denn wo die Rinder wahn, bevor sie Karpfens Münder nahm..."

Insofern sollten natürlich auch alle Carphunter, die ihre Kugeln selber drehen sich Ihrer verantwortung bewusst sein - aber ich glaube da trage ich Eulen nach Athen - und wir sollten nicht über hochwertige Boilies, sondern z.B. über Hundefutter reden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ schwabenhorscht


> ICH WILL ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS VERBIETEN UND WILL AUCH NIEMANDEN VORSCHREIBEN, WIE ER ZU ANGELN HAT. ICH SCHREIBE LEDIGLICH MIT WELCHEN KÖDERN ICH VORNEHMLICH ANGELN GEHE UND WARUM ICH DAS TU!


a) seh ich keinen grund zu schreien, und auch keinen mich anschreien zu lassen.
b) ist mir relativ egal was genau Deine Intention ist, unsinn zu schreiben.

Die These, das Boilies unnatürlich seien, ist schlichtweg Falsch. Und der rest ist auch nicht besser.

Ausserdem war DIR mein erster Beitrag zu unsachlich, also beschwer Dich bitte nicht, wenn ich daraufhin sachlich werde.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (24. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

ich sag nur .....

WER WIND SÄHT, DER WIRD STURM ERNTEN !!!!


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (25. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ schwabenhorscht
> 
> a) seh ich keinen grund zu schreien, und auch keinen mich anschreien zu lassen.
> b) ist mir relativ egal was genau Deine Intention ist, unsinn zu schreiben.
> ...


  @ Geraetefetischist

 Also mit dem Schreien war nicht meine Absicht. Habe die Großschreibung eigentlich nur gewählt, weil ich verdeutlichen wollte, daß es nicht meine Absicht ist irgendjemand etwas zu verbieten oder seine Angelmethoden mies zu machen. Du hast recht, das es keinen Grund gibt Dich anzuschreien!
 Jedoch finde ich es ziemlich untolerant, daß Du die Meinung anderer gleich als Unsinn beschreibst. Ich weiß, das Boilies aus natürlichen Stoffen bestehen, wußte aber nicht wie ich es besser umschreiben sollte. 

  Und nun noch was Allgemeines: Ich denke das Board ist für andere Sachen da, als sich blöd anzumachen oder rumzustreiten.
  Auch ich werde das in Zukunft beherzigen und den ein oder anderen Kommentar bleiben lassen.

 Also, hoffe, daß in Zukunft alles etwas freundlicher abläuft - auch wenn einer Eine eine andere Meinung haben sollte als der Andere. Denn schließlich lassen sich aus sachlichen Diskussionen einige Erkenntnisse ziehen und ich bin der Letzte, der sich von guten Argumenten nicht überzeugen läßt.

 Es ist schade, daß Geraetefetischist weiter von mir entfernt wohnt. Wäre gerne mal mit Dir zum Karpfenangeln gegangen und hätte mich von Deinen Argumenten überzeugen lassen. 

  Vielleicht klappt's ja mal...

  ... und nichts für ungut !!!

  Schwabenhorscht


----------



## Pilkman (25. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ Schwabenhorscht

 #r 

Ehrlich gesagt hätt ich Dir dieses Posting nach den anderen beiden Beiträgen in diesem Thread nicht zugetraut, aber so kann ich mich irren. Tolle Geste von Dir!!! #6


----------



## alex4 (25. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Hey Leute,
jetzt kommt doch mal alle von eurem Ton runter!!!
Wir als großer "Bund" sollten echt nicht so aggressiv sein!!
Keep on smileing!!!|wavey: 
Gruß Alex#h


----------



## Veit (25. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ 1-a-Angelshop: Wenn das Hundefutter so bedenklich wäre wie du sagst, dann dürften damit bestimmt auch keine Hunde gefüttert werden. In Deutschland wird doch alles reglementiert und überprüft was nur geht. Wundert mich aber nicht, dass du als Händler was gegen Hundefutter hast. Fängt bei mir so gut, dass ich mir keine Boilies im Laden kaufen muss und auch nicht selbstdrehe...
Meine Meinung zu Anglern, die mir irgendnen Köder verbieten wollen, habe ich hier schon geäußert...


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (25. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ 1-a-Angelshop: Wenn das Hundefutter so bedenklich wäre wie du sagst, dann dürften damit bestimmt auch keine Hunde gefüttert werden. In Deutschland wird doch alles reglementiert und überprüft was nur geht. Wundert mich aber nicht, dass du als Händler was gegen Hundefutter hast. Fängt bei mir so gut, dass ich mir keine Boilies im Laden kaufen muss und auch nicht selbstdrehe...
> Meine Meinung zu Anglern, die mir irgendnen Köder verbieten wollen, habe ich hier schon geäußert...


Andre Länder andre Sitten!

Wenn unsere Essgewohnheiten den regelmässigen Verzehr von Hunden vorsehen würde, würde das Hundefutter in der jetzigen Form auch der entsprechenden Veterinär-Kontrolle und Reglementierung unterliegen.

Da dem aber nicht so ist, darf da alles rein, halt auch das, was im Schlachthof als Risikomaterial so abgeschnitten wird....

Dummerweise schmeckt das Zeug dann auch den Karpfen und die landen ja gelegentlich auch auf dem Teller...

Da die Übertragung von BSE auf den Menschen bekanntlich noch nicht restlos geklärt ist bin ich weniger als Händler (Boilies machen bei mir einen Umsatzanteil im Pronillbereich aus) und vielmehr als Angler um Aufklärung bemüht!


----------



## Veit (25. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				1a-angelshop.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerweise schmeckt das Zeug dann auch den Karpfen und die landen ja gelegentlich auch auf dem Teller...



Bei mir nicht!!!
Und ich denke mal, dass deine Befürchtungen auch maßlos übertrieben sind. Hab noch nie gehört, dass ein Hund von Hundefutter krankgeworden ist. Und bei nem Karpfen wird das dann garantiert auch nicht passieren. Und beim besten Willen, ich kenne genug Leute die schon Karpfen aus Gewässern, wo mit Frolic geangelt wird, verspeist haben und ihnen geht es immer noch gut. Und wer weiß was in manchem Boilie alles drin ist... Wenn man bei Boilies, Stippfutter oder anderen Futtermitteln oft auf der Verpackung liest "Nicht für den menschlichen Verzehr geeignet", kann es sogar sein, dass da viel bedenklichere Sache enthalten sind, zumal ich es auch nicht glaube, dass wirklich alle Köder die angeboten werden geprüft sind und selbst wenn erfolgen mit Sicherheit nicht so strenge Kontrollen wie für Futter, dass für "echte" Nutztiere wie Schweine, Hühner ect. gedacht ist. Und selbst da kommt es immer wieder zu irgendwelchen Skandalen. Es kann mir echt keiner erzählen, dass ausgerechnet Hundefutter ne ernsthafte Gefahr für Tiere oder Menschen darstellt.
Wie dem auch sei, ich werde auch in zukunft gerne und mit gutem Gewissen viele schöne Karpfen mit Hundefutter fangen, da bei mir im Verein soweit ich weiß auch glücklicherweise kaum einer etwas auf solche wagen Spekulationen und Theorien in Sachen Futter und bestimmte Köder gibt.


----------



## Pilkman (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Also wenn ich manche Kunterbuntkleistermurmel aus irgendeiner Billigmassenschmiede so sehe, kann ich Veit nur zustimmen: Da würde ich mir nämlich auch eher Sorgen über die Verträglichkeit und die Folgen des Einsatzes dieser komischen Chemiemurmel als über die Verträglichkeit von Hundefutter a´la Rufus oder Frolic machen.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ Veit
Bin mir sicher, dass du auch wenn du die Karpfen immer zurücksetzt nicht irgendwelchen "Müll" fütterst, sondern sicher wie die meisten passionierten Karpfenangler hochwertige Futtermittel!?

Dass es denen, die die Karpfen nicht zurücksetzen, sondern verspeisen (noch) gutgeht ist nicht ungewöhnlich, da würden in der tat eher die "Kunterbuntkleistermurmeln", wie Pilkmann schreibt, Folgen haben.

Wenn jemand sich täglich Markknochen von Rindern ohne Herkunftsnachweis - nehmen wir mal an BSE-Verseucht - einzieht geht es dem sicher auch gut (abgesehen von eventuellen Verdauungsschwierigkeiten) - Kreuzfeld-Jakob hat ja eine vermutliche Inkubationszeit von wenigstens 10 Jahren - eher 20 Jahre.

Also ich wollte nur mal zum Nachdenken über dieses Problem anregen und apellieren, dass Respekt vor dem Fisch nicht nur mit sicheren Montagen, schonende Behandlung beim und nach dem Fang... zusammenhängt, sondern auch was mit verwendeten Futtermitteln zu tun hat!

Was mit einer Rinderherde geschieht, wo 1 Tier BSE-Verdacht hat wissen wir.... denkt das mal weiter! - Wie gesagt bewiesen ist nichts und die Wissenschaftler sind sich da ja selbst nicht sicher, ob und wie und auf wen BSE übertragbar ist, aber wennn wäre es doch schön wenn die Fische im allgemeinen und die Karpfen im speziellen zu den Tieren gehörten, die nicht betroffen sind -ODER?


----------



## carper_83 (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gunnar. (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Nur eines ist sicher , das nichts sicher ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Servus. Eigentlich is doch egal was man Füttert nehmts das net wieder wörtlich. Ich meine nur das kein Mensch mehr weiß was heute alles in Lebensmitteln drinnen ist. Egal was drauf steht so 100% überprüfen kanns keiner weil einfach zuviel Geld dahinter steckt und jeder nur auf Provit aus ist. Warum gibts sonst immer wieder Skandale wenn mal einer auffliegt. Nehmts nur mal die Rindviecher unter 2 Jahren unbedenklich weil da könnens noch keinen Rinderwahn haben fragt sich nur ob der Erreger nicht doch schon da ist aber erst später ausbricht. Wie schon gesagt nichts ist sicher.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Tja, ich hatte den Threat am Anfang kurz verfolgt und bin nun viel zu faul, mir alles noch einmal durchzulesen. Daher begehe ich nun eine Unverschämtheit und antworte, obwohl dieser Text evtl. schon vorher vorgekommen ist.

Runterbrechen auf natürlich oder nicht klappt NIE! Was bitte sehr ist unnatürlich? Dass wir in einer nicht mehr ganz so ursprünglichen Landschaft leben ist ja wohl jedem klar, also unnatürlich. Wenn ich allerdings meiner Schwiegermutter in spe Fingerhuttee zum Frühstück serviere, ist das natürlich. Das klappt also schon mal nicht (also das mit dem Tee würde schon klappen ).

Boilies oder Mais, ist doch egal. Das stimmt nun leider auch überhaupt nicht. Zum einen enthalten Boilies deutlich mehr Nährstoffe, zum anderen habe ich noch nie einen Angler gesehen, der 2 Wochen mit Mais (5 kg?!) anfüttert. Sowas ist eher Boilie Angler Metier.

Fische abhängig machen oder nicht. Das hat nix mit Abhängigkeit zu tun, das ist eine ganz simple Konditionierung. Und eine Konditionierung (frag' Pawlow) klappt echt gut mit Futter.

ICH persönlich finde Boilieangeln auch total dumpf. 1 Woche Boilie kochen, 2 Wochen anfüttern, Ruten rauswerfen, ins Zelt legen, *piiiiieeeeeeepp*, Karpfen rankurben (ist Dank Haarmethode kein Problem, die Vorfachschnur ist ja überdimensioniert genug), Foto machen (oder in den Sack damit, da die Lichtverhältnisse am Tag besser sind  :v ), zurücksetzen, ab ins Zelt und auf nächsten *piiiiieeeeeeepp* warten. Aber das ist meine kleine bescheidene persönliche Meinung.

Tom


----------



## Gunnar. (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Sorry Tom das ich jetztmal speziel werde.Hat nichts mit dir zutun , ist mehr allg. gemeint.

Warum wird immerso herablassend über eine Angelart gesprochen dir mann selbst nicht oder selten ausübt?
Jedem wies ihm gefällt!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Tja Gunnar, ein weises Wort geschrieben! Sehe ich natürlich ganz genau so.

@ Tommy-Boy
Deine Meinung sei dir auch unbenommen. Aber was die "Futteraktionen" angeht, so füttert der umsichtige Karpfenangler genau soviel, wie es die Verhältnisse erfordern. Denn nicht immer "vielleicht sogar selten", machts die Menge. Doch darüber sind ja schon ganze Bücher geschrieben worden. Ich persönlich fische sehr selten auf Karpfen, (stimmt`s Gunnar )? Aber wenn, dann versuche ich dem Glück, durch eine entsprechende Vorbereitung, ein bischen nachzuhelfen.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Nabend Rolf , alter Republikflüchtiger,:q 



> Ich persönlich fische sehr selten auf Karpfen,


Aber wenn dann richtig!! Genau!



> Denn nicht immer "vielleicht sogar selten", machts die Menge.


Komischerweise hatte ich die besten Erfolge bei sparsamen Futteraktionen.
Das genaue Anfuttern war besser , als an den Tagen der Intensivfütterung.Vor allen an den Stellen wo sowieso regelmäßig geangelt und damit auch gefuttert wurde.

Grüße aus der Heimat,|wavey: 
Gunnar


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Mein reden Gunnar. Allerdings im Sommer oder Herbst in einem Gewässer wo es viele Karpfen gibt, (stimmt`s Gunnar?) dann können selbst 20 kg Mais-Boilie-Mischung in nur wenigen Stunden "verputzt" sein. Aber wie gesagt wähle ich eher die andere Variante. Aber das ist nur meine Ansicht.
P.S. Gunnar, hier lebt es sich auch nicht schlecht, obgleich ich schon an so manchen gemeinsammen Tripp zurück denke! (mit Wehmut?!)


----------



## Gunnar. (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Jemand der mich allein gelassen hat schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Gunnar, hier lebt es sich auch nicht schlecht, obgleich ich schon an so manchen gemeinsammen Tripp zurück denke! (mit Wehmut?!)


Wat heißt schlecht leben? Gut angeln sollste!#6 

Ansonsten, Ich werde im Dez. , solange Eisfrei ist noch mal los.
Gerade wurde der zweite 50+ gefangen. Ich muß da noch mal hin.


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Na dann viel Erfolg (warte auf dein Bericht, egal wie`s ausgeht). Ach übrigens habe ich catweasel kennen gelernt. Der hat in dem See auch schon mehrfach geangelt. Er beschrieb den Fang in diesem Jahr genauso wie du.
Noch mal viel "Petrie Heil", mein "Gutster".


----------



## Lupus (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

|znaika: 
Was geht denn hier ab??? ;+ 
Hab natürlich nicht alle Beiträge lesen können aber Fragen hab ich dennoch!!!!!
Warum in Gottes Namen sollten Boilis habhängig machen????  #c 
@ mefohunter :20 kg Boilis werden in wenigen Stunden verputzt? Woher weißt du das bitte????? Kannst du den Karpfen beim Fressen zusehen? 20 Kg wie vieleKarpfen sollen das bitte sein? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Man hört ja immer wieder das man zum Friedfischangeln die Maden gleich Literweise mitnehmen soll....aber das kanns doch nicht wirklich sein.... |kopfkrat 

In meinem Vereinsgewässer ist das Anfüttern und das Angeln mit Boilis verboten weil Taucher in dem See zich Kilos alter Murmeln haben verschimmeln sehen!!!  Die halten sich ja ewig auch im Wasser!! 

Und jetzt mal was anderes… Der Stein des Anstoßes hat sich gar nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet Warum eigentlich nicht?    

Wo ist denn der "gute" Frede?????


----------



## Gunnar. (26. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Lupus schrieb:
			
		

> @ mefohunter :20 kg Boilis werden in wenigen Stunden verputzt? Woher weißt du das bitte????? Kannst du den Karpfen beim Fressen zusehen? 20 Kg wie vieleKarpfen sollen das bitte sein? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


Zusehen nicht direkt.Wenn aber in Bereichen gefuttert wurde wo man den Grund sehen kann , sieste wie schnell das Futter verschwindet.Außerdem wurde das Futter nicht nur auf eine Angelstelle gekippt. Und nochwas . Der See hat einen extrem guten Bestand. Wir hatten diese Jahr Nächte mit weit über 20 Bissen pro Angler. ( Leider warn 90% K1 -K2 dabei). An dem See füttert man sich arm.




			
				Lupus schrieb:
			
		

> ..........Taucher in dem See zich Kilos alter Murmeln haben verschimmeln sehen!!! Die halten sich ja ewig auch im Wasser!!


Zuviel Futter und zuwenig Karpfen. Wenn dann noch minderwertiges Zeug genommen wird was sich im Wasser nicht löst u.o. dem Fisch nicht bekommt ( der rührt das nie wieder an) haste den Salaat.
Das Futterverbot kann ich nachvollziehen. Das Angelverbot ist schlicht Unsinn.Da fehlt eindeutig Hintergrundwissen.



			
				Lupus schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn der "gute" Frede?????


Wer Prügel bezieht kommt nicht mehr. Zumal es auch recht unsachlich wurde.


----------



## DerStipper (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> spezifisch zu 2) Glaube, jeder Karpfenangler waere froh, mit nem Tauwurm zu angeln (weil billiger), aber spaetestens nach dem 30.ten Brassen ist es echt nicht mehr lustig. Hast Du glaube ich nicht beruecksichtigt in Deinem Post.
> Boilies sind uebrigends von der Beschaffenheit genau wie anderes Anfuettermaterial-also wenn muesstest Du Dich generell gegen Anfuettern aussprechen, hast Du aber nicht. Und ernaehrungsmaessig vermutlich unbedenklich anstatt suechtig machend (wo hast Du die Info her?).
> ...


 
Ich weiß woher er es weiß er hats selber ausprobiert und schluckt jetzt schon jeden Tag 3kg und das wirkt auf den wie auf andere Hasch und er hat dann vor dem Threadstart ne Überdosis genommen und war dann total wech|uhoh: :q stimmt doch so oder etwa nich|kopfkrat #c #6 :q
ne ich weiß es jetzt er raucht die warscheinlich:q :q :q |uhoh: aber nur die Hanfboilies weil er denkt das hat die selbe Wirkung#6 

@frede
kleiner Tipp in jeder Apotheke oder jedem guten Supemarkt bekommste was besseres für billiger.
bzw. im Obst Laden oder ihn Rewe Handelsmärkten. Da gibt es so schöne Muskatnüsse.|uhoh: :q #6 :v


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ Lupus
Kann mich den Ausführungen von Gunnar N nur anschließen. Ein Trupp Karpfen ( ca. 10 Stück von 6 - 10 kg Einzelgewicht ), haben 20 kg "Gesamtfuttermenge" bei entsprechenden guten Bedingungen (hungrige Fische, großer Bestand an Karpfen im Gewässer, Jahreszeit, etc.) diese Menge in weniger als 2 Stunden verputzt. Sinnloses "Massenfüttern" bringt jedoch nichts, sondern führt in vielen Fällen zu den von dir geschilderten Umständen. Wissen ist unter diesen Umständen Macht!!! Auch der Natur (Flora und Fauna) zu liebe!!!!!


----------



## Mumpitz (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



> Kann dem nicht mal jemand ein Ende bereiten? Themen und Schlammschlachten wie diese häufen sich in den letzten Wochen hier. Das Niveau sinkt ins bodenlose.
> 
> Wie kommt es, dass gerade unsere jungen Mitmenschen einen solchen Ton an den Tag legen. Da dreht sich mir als angehendem Pädagogen der Magen um!!!
> 
> [...]Aber halt, war da nicht noch etwas.... Leute er hat doch Recht!!!!Ich hab ihn nur nicht gleich verstanden. Kevin Nash ist schuld. Er macht die Karpfen alkoholabhängig durch seine WiskeyBoilies und erst Hanf Boilies. Balb gibt es noch Mexican Pilz Boilies mit LSD Dip.....


Was mir hier an Bord häufig auffällt ist, wie sich andere über den Tonfall jüngerer Bordies brüskieren. Dem Alter nach sollte man davon ausgehen, daß die meisten eine gewisse Reife besitzen, erst Recht, wenn sie auch noch einen Abschluß als Dipl. Päd. oder LA anpeilen. Diese Reife und Bildung vorausgesetzt, kann man aber wohl auch erwarten, daß sie beispielhaft argumentieren und den jüngeren, die in ihre Kritik gefallen sind zeigen, wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Durch Meckern wird sich die Welt nicht ändern, durch Konsequenz und Beispiel schon eher.
Da lob ich mir die Leute hier, die sich einen Titel, den sie noch gar nicht haben, nicht auf die Brust schreiben müssen, um ihren Argumenten Gewicht zu verleihen und die _erklären_ was und warum sie es anders sehen. Das macht für mich eine sachliche Diskussion aus. Bei vielen hier habe ich hier jedenfalls den Eindruck sie seien niemals jung gewesen und haben in ihrem Leben auch noch nie Fehler gemacht, so stürzen sie sich auf einen 14 Jährigen, der es wohl noch nicht besser weiß, jedoch noch Jahrzehnte hat, um es besser zu machen.
Argumente, sich besser (und vorher) zu informieren, die dabei auch noch Quellenangaben beinhalten, halte ich für deutlich brauchbarer. Sie zeugen von Erfahrung und Einfühlungsvermögen und nebenbei geben sie dem anderen auch noch die Möglichkeit (aus der eigenen Erfahrung) zu lernen.
Ist schon schlimm, wen wir heute auf unsere Kinder loslassen und was für ein Niveau an unseren Hochschulen heutzutage vorherrscht. Da sind mir fehlgeleitete 14 Jährige deutlich lieber (in dem Alter ist das normal), als Leute, die sich für gebildet halten, das anderen noch vorführen und selbst auf dem selben Niveau herumfuhrwerken wie ein Teenie vor der mittleren Reife - arme Kinder...

Was die eigentliche Diskussion betrifft, denke ich, wie viele andere hier, daß die (dosierte) Menge beim Füttern, der Ton und der Inhalt bei der Diskussion den Unterschied macht. 

Cheers,
ein völlig entgeisterter Olli


----------



## Lupus (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ alle zusammen kein Grund um zu weinen letztendlich haben wir uns doch alle lieb und manchmal kann auch ruhig der Ton etwas härter sein! #h 
Was das Füttern an geht… vor Angelbeginn weiß ich doch nicht ob die Karpfen schon gespeist haben und ob der Kollege neben mir auch schon die lezten drei Tage zich Kilo reingeworfen hat ;+  und an einem Wochenende sind der Nachbar neben mir und ich wohl nicht die Einzigen am See  |kopfkrat 
tja wie fütter ich den richtig kann ja schlecht meinen Vereinskameraden sagen: „Nö da liegen schon 10 Kilo Boilies an meiner Angelstelle dann muste jetzt auf Hecht gehen!“  :q 
Man sollte ja auch bedenken das es grade unter den Karpfenfreunden nicht selten vorkommt das Tage lang (was ja verständlich /sinnvoll ist) angefüttert wird |uhoh: 
Ich glaube kaum das man wirklich einschätzen kann wieviel Futter noch ins Wasser müssen. |kopfkrat 
Oder kann man das auch anders sehen #c


----------



## lippe (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

hi

also ist ne schlecht idee bolies zu verbieteten. dann überfüttern wir mit was anderem, ob man da nu tonnenwiese mais, frolis oder sonst was reinschmeißt ist egal, ich denke von boilies kippt das gewässer nicht so schnell um. außerdem sind boilies der beste köder.

das ist, so denke ich, die schuld der angler! die machen das mit allem!:r 

gruß lippe

ps: bei uns in der lippe sind boilies erlaubt


----------



## hamburger Jung (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Boilies werden auch in meinem Verien verteufelt. Hat wohl mit dem hohen Durchschnittsalter zu tun. 

Ich selbst habe noch nie mit Boilies geangelt, weil mir die kleinen Kugeln früher einfach zu teuer waren und heute widme ich mich mehr den kleineren Friedfischen. 

Trotzdem ich keine Ahnung von Boilies habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass es kein schlechter Köder sein kann, weil so viele Karpfen darauf abfahren und sehr öffentlich über die Inhaltstoffe geredet/geschrieben wird (vom selbstgemixten Geheimflavour mal abgesehen). Wäre auch irgendwie unlogisch, wenn sich die Boilie-Carp-Hunter mit Absicht die "eigenen" Bestände durch schlechtes Futter kaputtmachen würden. Mal abgesehen davon wie vorsichtig die meisten Karpfenangler ihre Lieblingsfische auf feuchten Abhakmatten den Haken entfernen um sie dann möglichst ohne Verletzungen an Flossen oder Schuppen wieder ins Wasser zu setzen. Das spricht für mich alles für ein hochwertiges (Boilie-)Futter.

Naja, auf jeden Fall finde ich den Ansatz von 1a angelshop (Frolic) sehr interessant und Diskussionswürdig.

Zum Ton einiger Beiträge fällt mir der Satz meines früheren Jugend-Trainers ein "du musst viel ruhiger werden" Heute weiß ich was er meinte. Hat bei mir allerdings auch seine Zeit gedauert.


----------



## ChristophL (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Was soll man an Frolic diskutieren ?

BSE ist in Fischen nie nachgewiesen worden und ich vermute mal, dass das nie der Fall sein wird.

Ein Fisch hat einen völlig anderen Metabolismus als ein Rind, schon alleine die Übertragung von Krankheiten innerhalb einer Spezies ist sehr selten - da immer eine Mutation notwendig ist.

Aber von Warmblüter -> Wechselblüter, das ist echt weit weit hergeholt... vielzuweit für meinen Geschmack um das ernsthaft zu diskutieren.

Ich pers. glaube, dass Frolic und Rufus vielen Futtermittelherstellern stinkt - denn es ist viel billiger als das völlig überteuerte "supadupa" Angelfutter und fängt um welten besser.

Wenn mir etwas Sorgen macht, dann die völlig unkontrollierten Tiermehle / Fischmehle die in den meisten Boilies verwendet werden - denn da kann jeder mixen was er mixen will. Kontrolle für Boilies ? Wär mir neu. 
Als Tierfutter kann man nicht alles verhökern, das wird immerhin kontrolliert, Boilies hingegen nicht.

Auch bei den ganzen Flavors weis kein Mensch was drin ist.

Also wenn das ein Punkte ist der diskussionswürdig ist, dann die Frage ob man Boilies und Falvors verwenden sollte.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## ThomasRö (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

So jetzt reichts aber! Man merkt odch das der Junge das nur aus Langeweile geschrieben hat und sich nun ins Fäustchen lacht. Es sind doch schon mehr als genung Diskussionen über Boilies, Überfütterung usw geführt worden! 
Ich mache hiermit den Vorschlag eine Streitrubrik zu eröffnen wo jeder der Lust hat sich nach Lust und Laune beschimpfen, verarschen und Treffen zum Prügeln ausmachen kann- wenns Spass macht, uninteressierte brauchen das ja nicht lesen 
Schlußstrich!
___________________________________________________________________


----------



## Frede (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Hier ist der "gute" Frede !!!!


Also:

@lippe: in dem vereinsgewässer stück an in der lippe des heesener vereins sind boilis verbote!

Warum ich mich nicht gemeldet habe hängt nur damit zusammen da sich letzte zeit wenig zeit hatte und heute die angelprüfung bestanden habe!!

Gruss, Frede


----------



## robertb (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Na denn herzlichen Glückwunsch.  |wavey:  Bin ja gespannt wie du nach einiger Zeit "Praxis" über das Thema denkst. Mir ist am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere auch ähnlicher "Müll" über Boilies oder diverse Angelmethoden erzählt worden.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Da meine ich auch nix von. 

Gruß und Petri

Coasthunter


----------



## Veit (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ Frede: Wäre schön gewesen, wenn du auch mal Stellung zu deinen Äußerungen und denen der anderen bezogen hättest. Oder fehlen dir etwa die Argumente???


----------



## Pilkman (27. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Moin Frede,

mal ganz abgesehen von der Diskussion: Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und viel Spaß beim Angeln!!! Jetzt kann es ja richtig los gehen... #6

PS: Ansonsten würden mich auch die Hintergründe Deines ersten Postings interessieren; ist das Deine eigene Meinung? Oder wurde Dir das erzählt und als die alleinige Wahrheit unterbreitet?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Oha, da ist man mal 2 Tage nicht da und kommt kaum noch hinterher.

@ Schwabenhorscht #61
Das Posting von dir finde ich auch Toll und kann es nur unterschreiben. Toleranz ist das Zauberwort.

Das ich diese gegenüber einer Meinung angeblich nicht an den Tag gelegt habe liegt daran, dass die "meinung" imo nicht klar genug zu erkennen gewesen. Und Boilies als unnatürlich konnte ich ja so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn ich Dich etwas zu heftig kritisiert habe war das nicht meine Absicht. mein 1. Posting war auch nicht auf Dich gemünzt, Dein erstes gabs noch gar nicht wie ich es schrieb.

@ Thommy Boy '72


> zum anderen habe ich noch nie einen Angler gesehen, der 2 Wochen mit Mais (5 kg?!) anfüttert.


Da wüsste ich aber eine menge, die Mais Kiloweise anfüttern. und das sogar bei Dir in Köln am Rhein. Und nicht nur den, schau mal bei nem Gemeinschaftsstippen an nem Kanal vorbei...
Ist an den Gewässern aber auch nicht das Problem.

Und irgendwie scheinst Du vom Boilieangeln wirklich keinen Plan zu haben. Ich koche im Jahr 2-4 Tage Boilies. Meine Vorfachschnur trägt 15lbs = 6,8kg, mein Sack hat als letztes einen Waller beherbergt, Karpfen schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Richtig ist aber, dass das eigentliche Angeln im vergleich zur im Vorfeld durchgeführten Gewässer, Stellen und Fischverhaltensanalyse eher Nebenher geschieht (bei der Stellen, Fisch und Gewässeranalyse fürs nächste mal)

@Mumpitz #83
Im Grunde finde ich es auch nicht richtig wenn ein Jugendlicher runtergemacht wird. Aber auf der anderen Seite gilt auch für Jugendliche: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallts auch zurück. Wer also Unsachliches Behauptet, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er dafür (unsachlich) runtergemacht wird. Dabei spielt das Alter auch keine Rolle.
Also wenn der Ausgangsthread nicht als Platte Behauptung, sondern Sachlich oder gar als Frage formuliert gewesen wäre, dann würde ich Deiner Ansicht sein.

@ Lupus #84


> Ich glaube kaum das man wirklich einschätzen kann wieviel Futter noch ins Wasser müssen.


Ich denke schon, dass man nicht nur einschätzen Kann, wieviel Futter in ein Gewässer kommt, man sollte das auch.
Denn man sieht ja wieviele Leute Angeln, wieviele wie oft auf Welche Fische, und man kann sich mit denen sogar unterhalten und Absprechen.

Und wenn man das nicht kann, dann hat viel Füttern ohnehin keinen Sinn, dann meiden die Fische grossangelegte Futterstellen nämlich.

Zumeist kann man das aber sehr gut einschätzen, man kennt die Angler eben. zumindestens an Halbwegs übersichtlichen Gewässern.

@ ChristophL
In Boilies darf nicht jeder reinmixen, was er will. Das ist Offiziell ein Futter für zu dem Verzehr bestimmte Tiere. Dementsprechend streng sind die Kontrollen. Schon zum Verkauf der einzelnen Futtermehle an den Einzelhandel braucht man mindestens eine Mischfutterlizenz. Die Herstellung wird oftmals bereits Kontrolliert. Gewisse Futterinhaltsstoffe dürfen gar nicht mehr (Fleischmehle) oder nur unter Kontrollen (Fischmehle) hergestellt werden. Fischmehlabgabe in reiner Form an den Einzelhandel ist teils verboten,etc.etc.
Ein Obskures Pulver in den Käuflichen Boilies darf jedenfalls in den Bereich der Legende verwiesen werden. Sowas kriegt man gar nicht erst, stellt auch keiner her. 

In Hundefutter dagegen darf Tiermehl wie gesagt noch verarbeitet werden.
Inwieweit das bei Fischen zu gefährdungen führt sei mal dahingestellt, ich glaub auch nicht dran. 

Insgesamt würd ich mir ob des Geldes aber eher bei Lebensmitteln Gedanken drüber machen, was drin ist, da ist der Anreiz die Gewinnspanne zu erhöhen weit grösser.

Und Bloss weil Du nicht weisst, woraus Flavours hergestellt werden, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es kein Mensch weiss. (Flavours finden sich in derselben Form übrigens in fast jedem Convenience Lebensmittel. Es sind Öl- oder Alkoholgebundene Geschmacks, Geruchs und Aromastoffe in möglichst Reiner Form. Eingeteilt in Reine, Natürliche und in Naturidentische, wobei die Reinen, wie z.B. Black Pepper Oil Direkt aus den Passenden Zutaten Hergestellt, die Natürlichen zumindestens aus Naturprodukten und Naturidentische nur den Natürlichen entsprechen müssen. Bei den letzten beiden besteht im Lebensmitelbereich Kennzeichnungspflicht)
Ob des Einsatzes im Lebensmittelbereich und der verschwindend geringen Einsatzmenge würde ich mir da aber auch keine Gedanken machen. Speziell fürs Angeln Hergestellte Produkte gibts auch da nicht. Eventuell werden unübliche Grundstoffe speziell zum Fischen zusammengemixt, aber die Grundstoffe in der kleinen Menge herzustellen, wie sie dann an Boilieangler abgegeben wird wäre viel zu Teuer.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tommy-Boy (28. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thommy Boy '72
> 
> Da wüsste ich aber eine menge, die Mais Kiloweise anfüttern. und das sogar bei Dir in Köln am Rhein. Und nicht nur den, schau mal bei nem Gemeinschaftsstippen an nem Kanal vorbei...
> Ist an den Gewässern aber auch nicht das Problem.
> ...



Ich rede hier nicht vom einmaligen Anfüttern (und selbst da ist eine Maisdose normalerweise das Höchste der Gefühle), sondern vom gezielten mehrwöchigen Konditionieren. Ein in meinen Augen riesiger Unterschied zum herkömmlichen Anfüttern besteht halt darin, dass ich nicht nur versuche, den Zielfisch an einen Platz/eine Uhrzeit zu gewöhnen, sondern zusätzlich auch noch an dieses eine spezielle Futter in dieser einen Zusammensetzung. Ferner enthält ein Boilie deutlich mehr Nährstoffe (ist halt einer der Hauptgründe für den Erfolg der Murmeln), daher etwas belastender für das Gewässer als die gleiche Masse Mais oder Parniermehl.

Und Boilie-Angler, die mit der Kobra kiloweise die Boilies in den See pfeffern, sind leider nicht soooo selten. Mir ist klar, dass dies nicht auf alle zutrifft, aber es gibt recht viele von dieser Spezies. 

Boilie-Angeln war mir immer ein wenig suspekt, man sieht halt recht häufig den absoluten Geräte-Overkill (als Gerätefetischist findet man das wahrscheinlich klasse! *scnr*), alles in Camouflage, es piepst und leuchtet, allein die Liege ist bequemer als mein Sessel zu Hause. 

Und wenn man dies nun mal ganz platt addiert, ist es doch kein Wunder, dass der Ruf der Boilie-Angler bei 0815-Anglern etwas lädiert ist. Ich sitze da an der Talsperre, und es geht Ewigkeiten *plöp...plöp...plöp...plöp*, ein paar Tage später steht dort ein Tarnzelt, davor ein Riesengestell mit Kabeln und sonstwas, darauf 2 Ruten mit Comouflage-Schnur. Im Zelt bollert ein Kocher, eine Liege ist dort drin, ein paar Bissanzeigerempfänger kleben an der Zeltstange. Naja, und dann poft da ein Angler bis ihn ein 'tüüüüüüüüt' weckt, kurbelt den Karpfen rein, macht ein Foto, montiert eine neue Haarmontage, legt sich wieder hin und wartet auf das nächste 'tüüüüüüüt'. Klar, das machen nicht alle Anlger so, oft sieht man auch nur eine kleine Tüte Boilies neben dem Futtereimer stehen, und der Angler ist auch tatsächlich nicht sauarogant und technologisch höher ausgerüstet als ein 13 jähriger Computerfreak. Aber dieser andere Angler im Zelt, der nervt halt, und der prägt auch den Eindruck. Und sooooooooo wenige gibt es davon nicht. Ein Bekannter von mir ist renomierter Futterproduzent, seit er Boilies ins Programm genommen hat, boomt das Geschäft. Er angelt selber auch mit Boilies und will mich immer mal wieder mitnehmen. Vielleicht mache ich das mal, dann habe ich nicht nur die theoretische Erfahrung. Allerdings hoffe ich sehr, dass dieses Angeln auf gemäßigte Weise stattfindet. 

btw: Ich überlege verzweifelt, aber mir fällt kein plausibler Grund ein. Erklär mal bitte, warum hast Du eigentlich einen Waller gehältert? 

Gruss Tom


----------



## Frede (28. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Also zu Pilkman:

Danke.
Und die hintergrüde sind einfach das mich das aufregt wenn ich sehe das da son oppa jeden tag ein eimer Boilis reinschmeist.Ist jetzt ein bissl übertrieben abe rich finde es nicht ok.Da hat auch jeder seine eigende meinung ist auch ok wenn welche kommen die das anders sehen und mich kretisiern.

Gruss, FRede

PS. : Dafür ist doch das Forum da


----------



## Pilkman (28. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ Tommy-Boy

Eigentlich habe ich Deine Postings immer als sehr überlegt und sachlich argumentiert empfunden und diese geschätzt, trotzdem sie nicht immer meiner Meinung oder Überzeugung entsprochen haben.

ABER mit dem o.a. Posting fällst Du irgendwie aus der Bahn, denn aus diesem Posting spricht m.M. nach nur der pure Neid oder aber die Verachtung des Tacklewahns - ich bin mir da in Deinem Fall nicht so sicher...  

... wenn Dich das bloße Vorhandensein von irgendwelchen höher technisierten Angelgeräten als einer Alufolie in der Schnur am offenen Rollenbügel so verunsichert, muss ich mich ehrlich fragen, warum das so ist. Denn mir persönlich ist es total egal, neben wem ich angel, hauptsache es handelt sich um nette und umgängliche Leute, die mich in Ruhe angeln lassen oder mit denen ich evtl. vielleicht ´nen lockeren Plausch halten kann. Ob er nun einen Bissanzeiger Marke "Balsapose" oder einen Delkim TXi nutzt, ist mir persönlich bei dieser Einschätzung egal.

Vielleicht solltest Du auch in diesem Punkt etwas an das kleine Wörtchen Toleranz denken... #h

@ Frede

"Jeden Tag ´nen Eimer Boilies"... hmm, Du dürfest mittlerweile auch wissen, dass die Anfüttermenge immer abhängig vom Gewässer, der Angelfrequenz und dem jeweiligen Bestand ist. D.h. wenige Angler, starker Bestand und größeres Gewässer können durchaus eine größere Anfüttermenge als sinnvoll erscheinen lassen. Also nicht immer alles spontan verteufeln und als negativ und zuviel abtun.


----------



## rainerle (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senft zu:
- Generell ist, wie schon häufig gesagt, die Menge für das jeweilige Gewässer entscheidend
- Frolic: nur soviel dazu, Pedigree und andere Hersteller von Tiernahrung unterliegen strengeren Kontrollen als z.B. die Hersteller von Produkten für das Goldene M. Quelle: ein Bekannter von mir ist Ernährungswissenschaftler und hat bei Hipp, Develey und Pedigree gearbeitet. Aussage von Ihm. die häufigsten Kontrollen bei HIPP, dann Pedigree und am Schluss Develey. Des Weiteren unterliegt jedes Rind einer PSE-Kontrolle, oder meint hier jemand es gibt nur Schlachthäuser zur ausschließlichen Schlachtung von Futter-Mittel-Viechern. Auch sollte 1A-Angelshop sich mal überlegen was in seine Gelbwurst, Mortadella und Schinkenwurst reinkommt (Bifi ist delikat, wird ca. 20km von mir entfernt produziert, nach ner Führung - als ich noch in der Schule war- hab ich 2 Jahre kein Bifi mehr konsumiert).
- Geb ich all denen Recht die sagen, dass allgemein von einigen sehr viel pauschaliert wird.

Greets


----------



## hamburger Jung (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

interessant zu wissen, dass Haustiernahrung so strengen Kontrollen unterliegt. Warum wird die Futterproduktion so streng überwacht? Sind ja keine Nutztiere, die zum Verzehr gehalten werden. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich habe selbt zwei Stubentiger und bin nur interressiert warum es so ist, nicht weil ich es nicht wichtig finde was im Tierfutter enthalten ist.


----------



## rainerle (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

mir wurde die "Überwachung" so erklärt:
- zum einem vom Dachverband (Verband der Futtermittelhersteller) vorgeschrieben
- zum anderem durch das Bundesministerium für Verbraucher......vorgeschrieben (hört sich blöd an, jedoch nachvollziehbar - alle meine Kinder haben auch schon Hundekekse geknappert)
- dann spielen hier auch noch Ländergesetze mit
- zuguter Letzt noch wegen Promotion-Zwecken

Desweiteren ist es in der Tat so, dass jedes Rind zunächst mal auf Erreger vom Veterinärmediziner nach der Schlachtung im Schlachthof geprüft wird. Dann gibts den amtlichen Stempel, dann gehts zur Zerlegung.

Ich möchte hier nochmal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass der Gesetzgeber und evtl. Verbände eine Mindestanforderung vorgeben, inwieweit diese "überschritten" wird ist jedem Produzenten selbst überlassen. Manche machen eben das was unbedingt nötig ist, und andere eben ein bischen mehr.


----------



## hamburger Jung (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Ok, dein Hinweis mit den Hundekeksen leuchtet ein. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@ Thommy-Boy
Da kann ich Pilkman leider nur beipflichten, mehr als Neid scheint da nicht zu kommen an Argumenten. 
Nen Schirm/Schirmzelt hat eigentlich jeder Angler, aber Dich nerven die Besseren.
Einen Bissanzeiger benutzen auch alle in irgendeiner Form. Dich Nerven die Teureren. (Glöckchen finde ich weit nerviger wenns um den Krach geht)
Eine Sitz- / Liegegelegenheit hat auch jeder. Dich Nerven die Bequemen.
Und einen Rutenständer ist auch bei jedem zu sehen. Die Besseren Findest Du Nervig.
Eine Kocher findet man ebenso bei vielen Standartanglern.
Warum nervt Dich das? Imo Neid oder Arroganz; mehr fällt mir als Grund auch nicht ein.

Vielleicht Solltest Du auch mal selber ne Cobra schwingen. Ich Stell Dir gerne eine samt Boilies zur verfügung. Dann weisst Du auch a) wie lange man braucht um nur 1 Kg zu füttern und b) was man danach für Arme hat. Denn das Kiloweise Füttern ist mit ner Cobra ein Gerücht. Danach hätte selbst Boris nen Tennisarm.
Die von Dir beschriebenen Futtermengen zeugen nur von Inkompetenz in Bezug aufs Boilieangeln.

Ich Bleibe übrigens dabei, dass ich eine Menge Leute Kenne, die a) Täglich b) wochenlang und c) in grossen mengen Mais füttern.
Bei mir geht da im Jahr auch etwa ein 25kg Sack durch, andere schaffen das bequem innerhalb einer Woche.

Nährstoffgehalt und Nährwert ist übrigens nicht dasselbe. So viel Besser in der Belastung steht Mais nicht da. Im Ende schimmelt dieselbe Menge am Gewässergrund.

Wie exessiv oder bescheiden meine Angelausrüstung ausfällt geht Dich eigentlich ja nichts an, aber bei den Karpfenanglern zähle ich Gerätemengentechnisch wohl eher zum unteren Durchschnitt. Ich setze halt mehr auf Qualität. Bei Deiner Einstellung würdest Du ob des Geräteberges aber wohl immer noch in Ohnmacht fallen. :q 
Insbesondere meine Fressalienkühlbox ist ziemlich gigantisch

Und es gibt einen Grund nen Waller zu hältern: Der verdirbt sonst bei warmem Wetter. Deshalb sind Hälterungsgelegenheiten wohl mal entwickelt worden. Mit etwas weniger Arroganz kommt man da aber von allein drauf 

@ Frede


> ...die hintergrüde sind einfach das mich das aufregt wenn ich sehe das da son oppa jeden tag ein eimer Boilis reinschmeist.Ist jetzt ein bissl übertrieben...


Na wieviel g schmeisst dieser ältere Herr, den Du anscheinend nicht leiden magst denn nun real rein? 
Bisher kommt von Dir nichts als missgünstige Polemik. Sorry.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## mikemolto (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

iss ja echt witzig......#6 |kopfkrat #6 ,


provokanter Einlass; ( selber warscheinlich keine Boilierfahrung ), und alle springen an. :q :q :q 

So macht " borden " Spass . 

Viel hilft viel....... schmeisse gleich noch meinen täglichen Zentner in die Alster,
damit es am Wochenende#: #: #: mit " Mobby Dick " klappt. |good: |director: ( drückt mir ja alle die Daumen )


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@mikelmoto; Klar drücken wir dir die Daumen. Du wirst bestimmt nicht nur Karpfen fangen denn wenn du da täglich einen Zentner reinwirfst dann wirst du die Fisch mit der Hand fangen können. Dann brauchst du nicht mehr #: #: . Muss ich demnächst mal mit 1000kg versuchen denn das geht schneller.:q #6


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> ... viel hilft viel....... schmeisse gleich noch meinen täglichen Zentner in die Alster, damit es am Wochenende #: #: #: mit " Mobby Dick " klappt. |good: |director:



Hähä, so´n bißchen Sarkasmus ist schon nicht schlecht, hmm?! :q  :q


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



> denn das Kiloweise Füttern ist mit ner Cobra ein Gerücht.



Da muss ich "leider" zustimmen... Wer da mehrere Kilo anfüttert muss stark masochistisch veranlagt sein  :q :q 

Ich bin auch kein großer Freund der Karpfenangelei, bin aber mal, um das ganze etwas näher mitzuerleben, mit ein paar Boardies ein Wochenende lang losgezogen und mir hat das super gefallen ! 
Ich würde mich zwar alleine niemals 3 Tage irgendwo hinsetzen um Karpfen zu fangen, aber in Gesellschaft ist richtiges Karpfenangeln eine schöne Sache !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Richtig Franzl alleine gehe ich auch nicht gerne auf Karpfen


----------



## Lenzibald (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Servus. Ich finde jeder hat ein bischen Recht. Es halt wie überall es gibt Leute die es übertreiben. Ich füttere auch an nur eben mit Verstand der leider einigen schon abhanden gekommen ist. Ich kenne Leute die 100kg  oder mehr Boilies pro Woche anfüttern und ich kenne Leute die brauchen einen 25kg Sack Mais pro Woche. Nacher schreins wenn Anfüttern verboten wird. Es gibt auch Angler die brauchen 2bis 3000.- Euro für Futter im Jahr. Solche Personen find ich sind schon Krank weil das ist sicher nicht mehr normal. Ich hab selber mal mitbekommen wie der Fischereiaufseher jeden der Anfüttert so guts ging er kann auch nicht immer am Wasser sein mitgeschrieben hat und im Jahr darauf stand in der Lizenz Anfüttern verboten. Ich finde wir sollten uns nicht gegenseitig schlecht machen ob Boilie oder Raufischangler oder Stipper wir sind alles ANGLER und sollten uns vertragen. Wenns schon sein muß kann man ja diejenigen die es übertreiben mal fragen obs echt notwendig ist soviel zu Füttern weil sonst könnte wie bei uns an vielen Seen Anfüttern komplett verboten werden. Denkt mal darüber nach ob meine Methode nicht besser wäre.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Du hast vollkommen recht Lenzibald#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Tommy-Boy (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tommy-Boy
> 
> *schnippschnapp* (steht ja weiter oben)
> 
> ...



Och, Neid spricht da nicht von meiner Seite, ich habe schon richtig nette Karpfen im Rhein auf Mais gefangen. Die hatten zwar keine 50 Pfund, aber 25 Pfund in der Stroemung ist schon recht aufregend. Da ich sie aber nicht verwerten kann, gehe ich nicht mehr bewusst auf Grosskarpfen.

Ich achte gutes Geraet, aber Camouflageschnur hat mich dann irgendwann doch stutzig gemacht. Die gute alte Stachelschweinpose meines Opas liegt mir genauso am Herzen wie meine Baitrunner oder diese durchsichtigen sinkenden Eier mit dem schlecht zu merkenden Namen.

Ich muss zugeben dass ich wohl ein wenig uebertrieben, aber ich kann Boilieangeln nun mal nicht so 100%ig leiden. Dies hat mehrere Gruende: 

* Ich bin gegen C&R (bitte, KEINE neue Diskussion), und Boilieangeln hat nun mal sehr viel damit zu tun
* Die Ueberduengung von Gewaessern durch Boilies ist nun mal gerade in kleinen Gewaessern ein Problem
* Viele Boilieangler haben nun mal eine gewisse Arroganz, und das ist nicht nur meine persoenliche Meinung (immerhin fangen sie ja auch wirklich fette Kameraden)
* Vor Jahren, als das Boilieangeln aufkam, haben ein paar Leute es an meinem Lieblingsgewaesser so damit uebertrieben, dass zuerst das Nachtangeln eingeschraenkt wurde und dann das Gewaesser komplett fuers Angeln geschlossen wurde (es gab mehrere Gruende, aber Specimenfischen war einer davon)
* Ich finde dieses Bissanzeigergehabe echt uebertrieben, ich denke, dass es ein Fisch wert sein sollte, ein wenig aufzupassen und das nicht die Technik komplett erledigen lassen sollte. Aber das ist wirklich eine persoenliche Einstellung

@Geraetefetischist:

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie Du durch Verdrehen von Aussagen einen Sinn verbiegen kannst. 

Es gibt tatsaechlich ein Mittelding zwischen uebertriebenden Einsatz von Equipment und einer Schnur am Stock. Klar habe ich einen Anglerschirm, Bissanzeiger habe ich auch (Knicklicht an Rutenspitze), Stuhl auch usw. usw. Ich rede aber nicht davon, und dachte eigentlich, dass dies auch aus meinem Text hervorging. War anscheinend nicht so.  |kopfkrat 

Keine Ahnung, wie viel Boilies man mit einer Cobra ins Wasser reindonnern kann. Ich habe es einmal ausprobiert (es sa bei einem Kumpel so leicht und elegant aus), und die Dinger sind entweder vor meiner Nase im Wasser oder im einer geostationaeren Umlaufbahn entschwunden. Aber fuer die Masse gibt es ja noch diese Kinderschaufeln am Stock, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen Karpfenangler gesehen, der damit innerhalb kuerzester Zeit einen grossen Eimer Boilies in der Diepentalsperre versenkt hat.

Gruss
Tom


----------



## BigBaitrunner (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Hallo,

Ich hab nichts gegen das füttern aber in kleinen Gewässer von 2 - 10 ha. brauch ich net kiloweiße boilies fütter. Doch wen ich zum Ossiachersee Fahre muss man extrem Fütter mehrere kilos am tag. Der See zimlich groß viel mehr als 500 ha.
Da verstehe ich es wenn man viel füttert sonst net weil hab mal beim vereinsteich ca 2 ha einen gesehen (hat nur einmal gefischt). Der Angelte einen Tag und fütterte  um 7 Uhr ca 4 kilo Kugeln. Gefangen hatt er und wir nix mehr.

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wie viel Boilies man mit einer Cobra ins Wasser reindonnern kann. Ich habe es einmal ausprobiert (es sa bei einem Kumpel so leicht und elegant aus), und die Dinger sind entweder vor meiner Nase im Wasser oder im einer geostationaeren Umlaufbahn entschwunden. Aber fuer die Masse gibt es ja noch diese Kinderschaufeln am Stock, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen Karpfenangler gesehen, der damit innerhalb kuerzester Zeit einen grossen Eimer Boilies in der Diepentalsperre versenkt hat.
> 
> Gruss
> Tom




Ich bezieh das jetzt mal nur auf diese Aussage:

Nun mal ernsthaft, glaubst du das alle Boilieangler so sind??? |kopfkrat 
Klar gibt es schwarze Schaafe, aber zeig mir mal ne Angelart, wo das nicht so ist. N guter Kumpel von mir is "Wettkamp-stipper", der verballert bis zu 40kg Futter am Wochenende (klar istn Extremfall, aber wenig nimmt er auch nicht).

Ich finds n bißchen arm, alles den Boilie-Anglern in die Schuhe zu schieben.
Wir haben hier auch jedes Jahr n neues Verbot, aber die gehen mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht auf das Konto der "Carphunter".
Chaoten gibt es leider überall und wer mit 5 untermaßigen Zandern erwischt wird (ist hier passiert) ist für mich mindestens genauso ein anti-Angler, wie einer der nen See mit Futter (egal welcher Art) zupflastert.
Ich habe (Pilkmääään ist Zeuge) ca. 10kg Futter auf 2 Plätzen gefüttert und das war innerhalb von 2 Stunden WEG. Sowas ist ein Extremfall und normalerweise fütter ich so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig, das ist gut fürs Gewässer und für den Geldbeutel #h


----------



## Gunnar. (29. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

@Tom,

Du hast da Dinge angesprochen an denen was Wahres drann ist.Zumal du auch nur deine Meinung vertritt'st.
Aber anhand deiner Agumentation verdammst du eine ganze Gruppe Angler nur weil sich darunter einige Schwarze Schafe befinden. Zumindest kommt es so herüber.
 Diese Verallgemeinerung halte ich für bedenklich.

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## Ansgar (30. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Moin, moin,

denke, es ist alles wieder gut.

Frede hat sich erklaert (Glueckwunsch zum Fischereischein!!) - und das er als Jugendlicher hier nicht so differenziert postet wie wir, kann man ihm denke ich verzeihen.
Er wird wohl selber bei zukuenftigen Beitraegen darauf achten, differenzierter aufzutreten, denn er will ja vermutlich glaubwuerdig bleiben. 

Ansonsten ist klar geworden, dass Ueberfuetterung nie gut ist, egal ob Boilies oder was auch immer. 
Boilies sind vermutlich von der Substanz her nicht schaedlicher als anderes Futter - eindeutig klaeren wuerde das vermutlich nur ein spezifisches Gutachten... Auf einer anderen Ebene zu diskutieren, hat vermutlich wenig Sinn...

Zur Geraetediskussion: Generell steht manch einer halt auf totale Spezialisierung und kauft sich nur Spezi-Geraet, andere stehen da weniger drauf... 

So gibt es halt unterschiedliche Ansichten und jede Art etwas zu sehen ist eine Art etwas nicht zu sehen...

Also, denke fuer diesen Thread ist es jetzt gut gewesen. Ansonsten kann man ja mal einen neuen Thread mit einer etwas sachlicheren Ueberschrift aufmachen und da weiter diskutieren?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. November 2004)

*AW: ...Boilis..Fürn Arsch*

Finde ich gut, das es sachlicher wird  #6 

@ Thommy-Boy
Ich Denke nicht, dass ich Deine Aussage völlig verdreht habe. Imo war die "Alles was Teuer ist ist Sch..." und mit der Auffassung war ich wohl auch nicht allein. 

Weiterhin denke ich, dass die Aussage "Überdüngung durch Boilies" schlicht falsch ist, aber dass lässt sich nur durch ein exaktes Gutachten und auch nur Gewässerspezifisch klären. Ich Denke aber, dass die Landwirtschaft und die Haushalte in ein gewässer weit mehr eintragen als es sämtliche Boilieangler tun. 
Und auch von "Verschimmelnden Boiliebergen" ist mir kein einziger wirklich fundierter Bericht bekannt, ebensowenig wie ein Foto. Ich halte das komplett für Legende, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren, falls ein entsprechendes Foto existiert. Nur her damit.

Natürlich gibt es Arrogante Boilieangler. Aber die gibts bei den Fliegenfischern ebenso wie bei den Spinnfischern und den Stippern. Ich Denke auch nicht, dass ein Boilieverbot die Einstellung dieser Personen Ändern würde.

Dann würden mich mal die anderen Gründe für eine Gewässervollsperrung interessieren. Das kann doch nicht nur auf einige Karpfenangler zurückzuführen sein.

Und auch ich kann mich noch gut an Prä-E-Bissanzeigerzeiten erinnern. Da schlief man 4 Uhr morgens beim Nachtangeln auf dem Stuhl ein und hatte bei Sonnenaufgang einen Schnürsenkel oder Minizander an der Angel, der bis zum Schwanz geschluckt hatte. 
Oder ans auf die Rutenspitze stieren, bis einem Schwarz vor Augen wurde oder man Hallus bekam und ins Leere anschlug.
Oder man das aus der schnur fallende Glöckchen verschlief.
Und bezüglich dem Dauergebimmel brauch ich mich wohl auch nicht zu äussern, das Nervt sogar die Glöckchenfischer selber, wenn der Nachbar die ganze Nacht Fehlalarm gibt.
Daher mag ich Bissanzeiger, die ermöglichten erst länger als 12h zu fischen, sich mal mit dem Nachbarn zu unterhalten, oder auch mal gefahrlos wegzudösen.
Natürlich gibts auch dabei Daueralarmies, die nicht in der Lage sind beim Rutenauslegen den Nervtöter abzuschalten. Die mag ich zugegebenermassen auch nicht.

Aber Tröste Dich, ich hab die Teile auch mal vehement abgelehnt, wie vermutlich die meisten bekehrten.

@ Gunnar N
 #6 

Just Monsters
Holger

P.S. eine Camouflageartig eingefärbte Angelschnur hatte die DAM schon auf dem Markt, als ich das Angeln anfing, und vermutlich auch schon einige Jahre länger. das war gut 8 Jahre, bevor die ersten Boilies nach D kamen. Und man von E-Bissanzeigern auch noch nichts gehört hatte. Der "Bissluchs" kam erst Jahre später raus, und der Optonic brauchte noch länger, der kam erst ende der 80er.


----------

